# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Feedabck απο RB800..?

## grigoris

Καλημερα

Σκεφτομαι να βαλω ενα RB800 στην ταρατσα ως main router. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο κομβος ειναι σημαντικος για το δικτυο και δεν ερχομαι πανω απο 5-6 το χρονο ελλαδα.
Προς το παρον την εχω βγαλει καθαρη με συνδυασμο 433/433ΑΗ.

Αν κανουμε τα στραβα ματια στον κανονα "δεν πειραζουμε ποτε ο,τι δουλευει" (ιδιαιτερα αν δεν μενεις στον κομβο), *τί εμπειρια εχετε με το εν λογω board? Ειναι αξιοπιστο οπως ηταν πχ το RB600 και το RB333? Εχει θεματα με θερμοκρασια ή σταθεροτητα? Το underclock τα λυνει επιτυχως?
*
Σε εναν φιλο που ειχε το 800αρι σταματησε καποτε να δουλευει (που ειχαμε παρατηρησει υψηλες θερμοκρασιες σε αυτο), αλλα αφενος ποτε δεν αποδειχθηκε τί επαθε και αφετερου δεν εμπιστευομαι την ενδειξη θερμοκρασιας που βλεπω στο winbox.

----------

